# Rowntree's/Nestle's York - November 2014



## GPSJim (Nov 26, 2014)

I've had my eye on this place for some time and have had numerous fails, but those of you who know me know I'm not a quitter!  Rocked up here with Mr Dan at the end of a very very busy Urbex weekend!
The day was quickly coming to an end and we knew our hours of light were restricted, so forgive if these were a little more rushed than usual.

I've not seen this place appear online much and it's probably because the security are always quick to keep it secure. On a revisit recently with a non-member it had been secured once again, so save that wasted journey! 

The building's offices have been trashed at some point, not sure when, but the old factory floors show some excellent timber flooring and is still in great condition. Pigeons dominate the stairs towards the top of the building and Mr Dan almost got 'nuked' while following me to the roof  Since a lot of the original building has been demolished and all that is left is the main front it makes for an interesting explore since you can't access places you would think would be easily accessed... Anyway, on with the pictures.


















































Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## decker (Nov 26, 2014)

..good one !


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Love the last shot it really shows the sheer size of the place.


----------



## Pilot (Nov 26, 2014)

The only sadder sight than a disused chocolate factory is a disused brewery! Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## paymaster (Nov 26, 2014)

Strange - Why is the colour "Cadbury's Purple" used in many places. 
I don't recall Cadburys having a connection to either Rowntree, Nestle or Terry's


----------



## HughieD (Nov 27, 2014)

Belter! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice, new fencing on the bottom by the looks of it. Tried this myself a good few months back to no avail


----------



## AveVecron (Nov 27, 2014)

Great post, looks really fun inside there! Thanks :~)


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2014)

Amazing photos of what looks like a great site! Nice one! 
On the roof by photo #2  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GPSJim (Nov 27, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing photos of what looks like a great site! Nice one!
> On the roof by photo #2
> Thanks for sharing!



MrX, you know me well enough to know the roof was the first place I headed for


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 27, 2014)

GPSJim said:


> MrX, you know me well enough to know the roof was the first place I headed for



I was just surprised there was no photos of you throwing yourself off the roof  
Seriously tho, top drawer photos. Wish I could get decent depth of field like that!


----------



## GPSJim (Nov 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> I was just surprised there was no photos of you throwing yourself off the roof
> Seriously tho, top drawer photos. Wish I could get decent depth of field like that!



I can promise, the video of me jumping from the top is coming soon! 

Thanks mate


----------

